# General > Recommendations >  The Happy Housewife

## SpongeBob

A self employed cleaner for over 5 years, working from Thurso to Wick. Refs available. General cleaning but also deep cleans too. Weekly, fortnightly or one offs. Text Sally on 07542799108

----------

